
In shards of glass: signs of how the enigmatic Easter Islanders met their demise - TodWhinch
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/17/in-shards-of-glass-a-new-sign-of-how-the-enigmatic-easter-islanders-met-their-demise/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Very unconvincing, because of so many assumptions that are never justified.

Frex:

 _In a society where warfare is rampant and violence may be the only means of
survival, people surely would have learned to make better weapons than the
ones that Lipo and Hunt found._

Really? Says who? That's just an assumption- who knows what factors influence
the development of better technology?

On the subject of those artifacts so far considered as spear points, I imagine
that if something was used to dig and turn the earth instead of killing people
a) there would be evidence of its use on the tool itself and b) there would
not be any evidence of its use as a weapon in the remains of people on the
island.

So where's that analysis? The article doesn't mention it. Was it done by the
authors?

Unfortunately in the article we're just left with "Surely" this and "Surely"
that. It's not convincing at all.

